# Anyone have the P250 2Sum package?



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

i was thinking about picking it up this fall in .40S&W. just wondering how you guy's like it? also wonder what you guy's are found for prices for it. i definitely don't wanna over pay.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

I have the 9mm package, got it from Bud's gun shop . com for $726.00.

I have not had a change to really shoot the gun yet to see how accurate I am with it, have only been to the range once and that was just to put a hundred rounds through each barrel. First impressions, the guns shoots nice, but with more kick back than my Glock 19.

I do not like the long trigger pull, and I am sure it will take time getting use to it. Sig makes a short trigger, but not a trigger that creates a shorter pull. When switching out the trigger assembly, you have to keep an eye on a spring to keep it from moving (not sure about my words here). I have had the assembly come apart on me, but it is easy to put back together. This video shows the right way to change out the bodies
YouTube - P250 Demonstration

Now I do like the idea of the 2 different guns bodies and it is easy to change them out. Also got a light/laser and 2 clips from Sig for $149, a special offer. Not sure the light/laser was needed, but it is cool. I was disappointed, as I was told it was 2 guns, but have come to like what I got.

I have been dry shooting at home with it, thinking that the longer trigger pull will help me become a better shooter, since I have to hold the gun on target longer and make myself do a smoother rigger pull.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

the gun or I shoot better every time I use it


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

i didnt buy the 2sum package but I love my p250 9mm, very very accurate and fun to shoot!


----------

